# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  മണിച്ചിത്രത്താഴ്-ഒരു ഹാസ്യാവിഷ്കാരം

## kandahassan

ആദ്യം ഒരു ഫ്ലാഷ് ബാക്ക് ആണ് ....
വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്കു മുന്*പ് തൃശൂര്* ജില്ലയിലെ മുകുന്ദപുരം താലൂക്കില്* മാളയ്ക്കു എട്ട് കിലോമീറ്റര്* അകലെ ഐരാണിക്കുളം എന്ന സ്ഥലത്ത് ഒരു വലിയ ബംഗ്ലാവ് (കാടംബിള്ളി ). കൊച്ചി രാജകുടുംബത്തിലെ താവഴി ആണ് അവിടെ താമസിച്ചു വരുന്നത് . കുടുംബത്തിലെ കാരണവര്* ശങ്കരന്* തമ്പി , ഒരു കലാകാരന്* ആയിരുന്നു . അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ഇടക്കാലം കൊണ്ട് മാര്*ഗം കളിയില്* കമ്പം കേറി . കോതമംഗലംകാരി എല്*സിയുടെ മാര്*ഗം കളിയില്* ആകൃഷ്ടനായ അദ്ദേഹം അവളെ വിവാഹം ചെയ്യുന്നു . പക്ഷെ എല്*സി, ഫോര്*ട്ട്* കൊച്ചിയിലെ ചവിട്ടു നാടകം കാരന്* പ്രാഞ്ചിയുമായി പ്രണയത്തിലായിരുന്നു . വീട്ടുകാരുടെ നിര്*ബന്ധത്തിനു വഴങ്ങി തംബിയുമായുള്ള വിവാഹത്തിന് സമ്മതിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു . ഇക്കാര്യമറിഞ്ഞ പ്രാഞ്ചി കാടംബിള്ളിയുടെ സമീപത്തു വന്നു താമസമാക്കി . അവര്* തമ്മിലുള്ള ബന്ധം കണ്ടുപിടിച്ച കാര്*ന്നോര്* , ഒരു ദിവസം എല്സിയെ മുറിയിലിട്ട് വെട്ടിക്കൊന്നു !. അതിനു ശേഷം എല്*സിയുടെ പ്രേതം അവിടെ കറങ്ങി നടക്കാന്* തുടങ്ങി . എല്*സി കൊലചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട വടക്കിനിയില്* ആണ് യക്ഷിയുടെ വിഹാര കേന്ദ്രം .

അതോടെ കാടംബിള്ളിയില്* ആരും താമസിക്കാതായി ..... ഫ്ലാഷ് ബാക്ക് ഫിനിഷ് ! 

വര്*ഷങ്ങള്* കുറെ കഴിഞ്ഞു. കുടുംബത്തിന്റെ പുതിയ കാരണവര്* രാജശേഖരന്* തമ്പിയും ഫാമിലിയും കാടംബിള്ളിയില്* നിന്ന് മാറിയാണ് താമസിക്കുന്നത് . അങ്ങനെ ഇരിക്കുമ്പോഴാണ് അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ പെങ്ങളുടെ മകന്* സഹദേവനും ഭാര്യ യമുനയും കല്*ക്കട്ടയില്* നിന്ന് നാട്ടിലേക്ക് വരുന്നത് . തമ്പി അദ്ദേഹമായി ലാലു അലക്സ്* അഭിനയിക്കട്ടെ . സഹദേവനും യമുനയും ആയി സൈജു കുറുപ്പ് ഉം  സരയുവും  വരട്ടെ അതാണല്ലോ അതിന്*റെ ശരി .
എല്ലാവരുടെയും എതിര്*പ്പിനെ അവഗണിച്ച് അവര്* കാടംബിള്ളിയില്* താമസമാക്കുന്നു .അവര്*ക്ക് കൂട്ടിന്, തമ്പിയുടെ മകള്* ശ്രീദേവിയും, മകന്* മനുവും അവിടെ താമസമാക്കുന്നു. ശ്രീദേവി ആയി മുക്തയും  , മനുവായി മണിക്കുട്ടനും ഫിക്സഡ്. (ശ്രീദേവി അതി സുന്ദരിയും മദാലസയും ആണെങ്കിലും , കല്യാണം നടക്കുന്നില്ല ...ഇത് അത് തന്നെ ചൊവ്വാദോഷം !).. അതോടെ അനിഷ്ട സംഭവങ്ങളും തുടങ്ങുന്നു . അതിനിടയില്* എല്സിയുടെ കഥകളില്* ആകൃഷ്ടയായ യമുന, വടക്കിനി തുറക്കാനും മറ്റും ശ്രമിക്കുന്നു . കാടംബിള്ളിയിലെ അനിഷ്ട സംഭവങ്ങള്*ക്ക് കാരണം ശ്രീദേവിക്ക് ബാധ കേറിയതാനെന്നു സഹദേവന്* അടക്കം എല്ലാരും വിശ്വസിക്കുന്നു .

ആകെ വിഷമ വൃത്തത്തിലായ സഹദേവന്* , തന്*റെ ഉറ്റ സുഹൃത്തും , ലോക പ്രശസ്ത മനോരോഗ വിദഗ്ദനുമായ 'ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണിയെ' വിളിക്കാന്* തീരുമാനിക്കുന്നു . ഉണ്ണിയായി ആര് അഭിനയിക്കും എന്ന് പറയേണ്ട കാര്യമില്ല ..എങ്കിലും പറയുകയാണ്* സാക്ഷാല്* കൈലാഷ് !!!!!!
ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണിയുടെ വരവോടു കൂടി സിനിമയുടെ മൊത്തം ട്രാക്ക് അങ്ങോട്ട്* മാറുകയാണ് . പൊതുവേ കുസൃതി നിറഞ്ഞ ഉണ്ണിയുടെ പെരുമാറ്റം ആര്*ക്കും ഇഷ്ടമാവുന്നില്ല . വന്ന ഉടനെ മാടംബിള്ളിയിലെ സംബന്ധക്കാരനായ ഉണ്ണിത്താനെ കൈലുമോന്*  കൊങ്ങക്ക്* കേറി പിടിച്ച്, "താനല്ലേടോ ബാധ?!!!" എന്ന് അക്രോശിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. ശ്രീദേവിയുടെ പിന്നാലെ ചികിത്സിക്കാന്* എന്ന വ്യാജേന കൈലുമോന്*  മണത്തു മണത്തു നടക്കുന്ന സീക്വന്*സുകള്* കാണികളെ രസം പിടിപ്പിക്കും..ഉണ്ണിത്താന്* ചേട്ടന്റെയും , കാടംബിള്ളിയിലെ ഒരു അകന്ന ബന്ധുവായ ദാസപ്പന്* കുട്ടിയുടെയും തമാശ സീനുകള്* തീയേറ്ററില്* പൊട്ടിച്ചിരി വിതറും ..ഉണ്ണിത്താന്* ചേട്ടന്* ആയി ബാബുരാജ് വരട്ടെ , ദാസപ്പന്* കുട്ടിയായി അസിഫ് അലിയും വരട്ടെ അതാണ്* അതിന്റെ കോമ്പിനേഷന്*..

അത്ഭുതകരമായി ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണിയുടെ ബാഗ്* കത്തുന്നു ...ശ്രീദേവിയാണ് അത് ചെയ്തത് എന്ന് കരുതി, ഉണ്ണി അതിനടുത് വന്നു പ്രസ്താവിക്കുന്നു "ശബരി മല ശാസ്താവ് ആണേ , വേളാങ്കണ്ണി മാതാവാണെ ഇത് ചെയ്തവളെ ഞാന്* കെട്ടും , ആലില താലിയിട്ടു കെട്ടും" .. അവിടെ ഇന്റെര്*വല്* വീഴണം !

ഇന്റെര്*വല്* കഴിഞ്ഞുള്ള സീന്* വളരെ പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ടതാണ് ...കൈലുമോന്*  ചാരുകസേരയില്* വായും പൊളിച്ചു കിടന്നുറങ്ങുന്നു . സമയം രാത്രി പന്ത്രണ്ട് . അങ്ങകലെ നിന്നു ഒരു മാര്*ഗം കളിപ്പാട്ട് "ഒത്തു പിടിച്ചവര്* കപ്പല്* കേറി തക തിമൃതൈ" . ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്ന കൈലുമോന്*  അതിന്റെ ഉറവിടം തേടി അലയുന്നു . എത്തിച്ചേരുന്നത് നമ്മുടെ വടക്കിനിയില്* . അവിടെ വാതില്* അടച്ചിട്ട് ആരോ ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് മാര്*ഗം കളിക്കുന്നു ..സ്കൂളില്* ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് സംഘ ഗാനം പാടിയിട്ടുള്ള കൈലുമോന്*  ഇതൊന്നും വലിയ പുത്തരി അല്ല . അദ്ദേഹം ചിത്തരോഗിയോടു സംസാരിക്കുന്നു . ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന പലതും മനസിലാക്കുന്നു ..അത് ശ്രീദേവി അല്ല ..യമുന ആണ്!!! ..അന്നേക്കു ഒമ്പതാം നാള്* ഗാന്ധി ജയന്തിയുടെ അന്ന് സഹദേവനെ കൊന്നു കൊലവിളിക്കും എന്നാണു ബാധയുടെ ലക്*ഷ്യം ...അതിലൊന്നും കൈലുമോന്*  കുലുങ്ങുന്നില്ല ...പക്ഷെ, വടക്കിനിയില്* പെട്ട് പോകുന്ന കൈലുമോന്*  ബാധയോട് ചോദിക്കുന്ന ഡയലോഗ് വളരെ പ്രാധാന്യമുള്ളതാണ് .."ഏയ്* മാര്*ഗം കളിക്കാരീ ..മാര്*ഗം കളിക്കാരീ ..ഈ വടക്കിനിയില്* നിന്നു പുറത്തു കടക്കാന്* വല്ല മാര്*ഗവും ഉണ്ടോ?"

മാടംബിള്ളിയുടെ അടുത്ത് പണ്ട് ആ ചവിട്ടു നാടകം കളിക്കാരന്* താമസിച്ചിരുന്ന വീട്ടില്* ഇപ്പോള്* ഒരു കോളേജ് അദ്ധ്യാപകന്* ആണ് താമസിക്കുന്നത് -മഹാദേവന്* ..അത് നമ്മുടെ കലാഭവന്* പ്രജോദ്  തന്നെ . അങ്ങേരും നമ്മുടെ ഉണ്ണിത്താന്റെ മോളും(മല്ലി) തമ്മില്* ..ആ അത് തന്നെ ..പക്ഷെ അവരുടെ കല്യാണം നിശ്ചയിച്ചതാ .മല്ലിയായി നമ്മുടെ ശില്പ ബാലാ തന്നെ 
അതിനിടയില്* മണിക്കുട്ടനെയും കൂട്ടി കൈലുമോന്*  യമുനയുടെ നാട്ടിലേക്ക് പോകുന്നു . അവിടെ നിന്നും പല വിവരങ്ങളും അറിയുന്നു . പത്താം ക്ലാസ്സില്* പഠിക്കുമ്പോള്* , മാര്*ഗം കളിക്കിടയില്* കറന്റ് പോയതിന്റെ ഷോക്കില്* സ്റ്റേജില്* നിന്നു ഇറങ്ങി ഒരു ഭ്രാന്തിയെ പോലെ ഓടിയ യമുനയെ ഇപ്പോഴും ആ പ്രിന്*സിപ്പാള്* ഓര്*ക്കുന്നു ..അന്ന് തുടങ്ങിയതായിരിക്കണം യമുനയുടെ മനസിന്റെ താളം തെറ്റല്* ...എന്തായാലും കാടംപിള്ളിയില്* ഒരു മരണം ഉറപ്പായി , വരുന്ന ഗാന്ധി ജയന്തിക്കു അപ്പുറം അത് പോകില്ല ...


സൈജു കുറുപ്പിനെ  കൊല്ലാന്* യമുന, ചായയില്* വിഷം കലക്കുന്നതും, ഇതറിയാതെ ഒറ്റവലിക്ക് സൈജു കുറുപ്പ്  ചായ മൊത്തം ആര്*ത്തിയോടെ കുടിക്കുന്നതും , കുടിച്ച ചായ മുഴുവന്* കൈലുമോന്*  വയറ്റില്* കുഴലിട്ടു വലിച്ചെടുക്കുന്നതുമെല്ലാം ത്രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സീനുകളാണ് .
ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണിയുടെ ചികിത്സയില്* വിശ്വാസം പോരാഞ്ഞ് , തമ്പി അദ്ദേഹം മറ്റൊരു മന്ത്രവാദിയെ ഏര്*പ്പാടാക്കുന്നു - മേപ്പാടന്* തിരുമേനി . മേപ്പാടന്* എത്തിയ ഉടനെ കൈലുമോന്*  അദ്ദേഹത്തെ മനസിലായി , പക്ഷെ അങ്ങേര്*ക്കു പിടി കിട്ടിയില്ല . അപ്പോള്* കൈലുമോന് , തങ്ങള്* പണ്ട് അമേരിക്കയിലെ ബാറില്* ഇരുന്നു മത്സരിച്ചു കുടിച്ചതിന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്നു . അപ്പോള്* മേപ്പാടന്*
"ഉണ്ണി !!!.....അമ്പട വീരാ ഉണ്ണിക്കുട്ടാ...ഇവന്* ഇവിടെയുള്ളപ്പോഴാണോ എന്നെ വിളിച്ചത് ?..ഇവന്* വെറും കുടിയനല്ല മുത്തുക്കുടിയന്* ആണ് ..സാക്ഷാല്* രാവണന്* ..ലോക പ്രശസ്ത കുടിയന്* അയ്യപ്പ ബൈജു ഇവന്റെ ജൂനിയര്* ആയിരുന്നു" അത് കേട്ട് എല്ലാരും അമ്പരക്കുന്നു .. മേപ്പാടന്* ആയി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത് ഭീമന്* രഘു തന്നെ !

അവര്* ഇരുവരും കൂടി ബാധയോഴിപ്പിക്കാന്* ഗൂഡ തന്ത്രം ഒരുക്കുന്നു . അന്നാണ് ഗാന്ധി ജയന്തി . അന്ന് തന്നെയാണ് ആവാഹനവും നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത് . തിരുമേനി മന്ത്രവാദക്കളം ഒരുക്കുന്നു ..കൈലുമോന്*  ഒരു യന്ത്രവും . യമുനയെ മന്ത്രക്കളത്തിലേക്ക് വരുത്താന്* അവര്* മഹാദേവന്റെ സഹായം തേടുന്നു . വടക്കിനിയില്* യമുന മാര്*ഗം കളിക്കുമ്പോള്* പ്രാഞ്ചിയുടെ വേഷത്തില്* മഹാദേവന്* ചെല്ലണം . പക്ഷെ തനിക്കു ചവിട്ടു നാടകത്തിന്റെ എ ബി സീ ഡി അറിയില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു മഹാദേവന്* കൈ ഒഴിയുന്നു . അത് കൊണ്ട് ആ ദൌത്യം ഉണ്ണി തന്നെ ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു . ചവിട്ടു നാടക വേഷം ധരിച്ചു വടക്കിനിയില്* ഉണ്ണി എത്തുന്നു . പിന്നീടങ്ങോട്ട് ചവിട്ടു നാടകവും മാര്*ഗം കളിയും കൊമ്പ് കോര്*ക്കുകയാണ് . ഇതിനു വേണ്ടി 'പുണ്യവാന്* ഇസഹാക്കിനുണ്ടായി രണ്ടു മക്കള്*' എന്ന ഗാനം റീമിക്സ് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു . അവിടെ ചവിട്ടു നാടകം ഇവിടെ ആവാഹനം ..രണ്ടും മാറ്റി മാറ്റി കാണിക്കണം . അവസാനം യമുനയെ മന്ത്രക്കളത്തില്* എത്തിക്കുന്നു . പക്ഷെ കാരണവര്* ആയി പലകയില്* കിടക്കാന്*  സൈജു കുറുപ്പ് വിസമ്മതിക്കുന്നു  . താന്* പൊളി ടെക്നിക്ക് പഠിച്ചിട്ടില്ലെന്നും യന്ത്രങ്ങളുടെ പ്രവര്*ത്തനത്തില്* തനിക്കു വിശ്വാസമില്ലെന്നും പറഞ്ഞായിരുന്നു സൈജു കുറുപ്പിന്റെ  കാലുമാറ്റം . എന്ത് ചെയ്യാന്* ഒടുവില്* ആ ദൗത്യവും കൈലുമോന്*  ഏറ്റെടുക്കുന്നു . ലിവര്* വലിക്കാന്* സൈജു കുറുപ്പ്  ചട്ടം കെട്ടി .

യന്ത്രത്തില്* കേറുന്നതിനു മുന്*പ് കൈലുമോന്*  തിരുമേനിയോട് ചോദിക്കും
"തിരുമേനീ , ബാധയുടെ കയ്യില്* ഒറിജിനല്* വാള്* തന്നെ കൊടുക്കണോ? ഡമ്മി പോരെ?"

"ഏയ്* പറ്റില്ല്യ പറ്റില്ല്യ! ..ഒറിജിനല്* വാള്* തന്നെ വേണം .എങ്കിലേ ബാധ പൂര്*ണമായി പോകൂ..."

"തിരുമേനീ!!!!!!!!!!!" 

അങ്ങനെ കാര്*ന്നോരുടെ വേഷത്തില്*, കൈലുമോന്*  പലകയില്* കിടക്കുന്നു ..പലക യമുനയുടെ അടുത്തെത്തുന്നു ..യമുന വാള്* എടുക്കുന്നു ...സൈജു കുറുപ്പ്  ലിവര്* വലിക്കുന്നു . പഷേ നിര്*ഭാഗ്യം എന്ന് പറയട്ടെ ..യന്ത്രത്തിന്റെ ചെയിന്* ..അത് പൊട്ടുന്നു ..പലക തിരിയുന്നില്ല ....യമുന വെട്ടി ..കൈലുമോന്*  വെട്ടു കൊണ്ട് എണീറ്റോടി ...യമുന പിന്നാലെ ഓടി ചെന്ന് വെട്ടി ...കര കുരാ വെട്ടി ..."നിനക്കെന്നെ ആവാഹിക്കണം അല്ലേടാ നാറീ!!" എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചായിരുന്നു വെട്ടു മുഴുവന്*..
പക്ഷെ കൈലുമോന്*  മരിക്കുന്നില്ല ..ആശുപത്രി.. ഡോക്ടര്*മാര്* ..ഓപ്പറേഷന്* ...ഓപ്പറേഷന്* ..ഡോക്ടര്*മാര്* അങ്ങനെ ആശുപത്രിയില്* വച്ച് .കൈലുമോന് ബോധം വീഴുകയാണ് സുഹൃത്തുക്കളേ!! . ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണിയെ വെട്ടിയതോട് കൂടി യമുനയുടെ സകല സൂക്കേടും തീരുന്നു .
അവസാന രംഗങ്ങള്* വളരെ ഹൃദയ സ്പര്ശിയാണ്. ദേഹം മുഴുവന്* വെട്ടു കിട്ടിയ ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണി മൊത്തം തുണി ചുറ്റി കഴുത്തില്* ബെല്*റ്റ്* ഇട്ടു വീല്* ചെയറില്* ഇരിക്കുന്നു . ഉണ്ണി ശ്രീദേവിയോട് പറയുന്നു
ഞങ്ങള്* നസ്രാണികള്*ക്ക് ചൊവ്വാ ദോഷത്തിലോന്നും വിശ്വാസമില്ലായിരുന്നു ..പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പൊ കുറച്ചു വിശ്വാസം തുന്ടങ്ങി ..ചികിത്സ കഴിഞ്ഞു ഞാന്* ജീവനോടെ ഉണ്ടെങ്കില്* , എന്*റെ അമ്മച്ചിയെ ഇങ്ങോട്ട് പറഞ്ഞു വിടാം ..പോട്ടെ ..ആ നിലവിളി ശബ്ദം ഇടൂ !!!
ശ്രീദേവിയുടെ മുഖം തെളിയുന്നു ! ....

മാടമ്പിള്ളിയിലെ പുതിയ വിശേഷങ്ങള്*

ഡോക്ടര്* ഉണ്ണി , അമ്മച്ചിയേം കൂട്ടി വാരാം എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു പോയിട്ട് പറ്റിച്ചു , ഇപ്പൊ എവിടെയാണെന്ന് യാതൊരു വിവരവും ഇല്ല .

പഴയ വടക്കിനി ഇടിച്ചു പൊളിച്ചു പുതുക്കി പണിതു , ശ്രീദേവി ഇപ്പോള്* അവിടെ തയ്യല്* ക്ലാസ്സ്* നടത്തുന്നു .

മണിക്കുട്ടന്* , ലിഫ്റ്റ്* ടെക്നീഷ്യന്* കോഴ്സ് പഠിച്ച് ഇപ്പോള്* ദുഫായില്* ജോലി ചെയ്യുന്നു
ഉണ്ണിത്താന്* ചേട്ടന്* അമ്പലം പ്രസിഡന്റ്* സ്ഥാനം ഒഴിഞ്ഞു ..പുതിയ പ്രസിഡണ്ട്* ദാസപ്പന്* കുട്ടി

മഹാദേവന്*, യൂണിവേഴ്സിറ്റി കോളേജില്* മലയാള വിഭാഗം മേധാവി, മല്ലി ഒരു ഏയ്*ഡഡ് കോളേജില്* അധ്യാപിക

സഹദേവന്* കല്*ക്കട്ടയിലെ ജോലി ഒക്കെ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച് ഇപ്പൊ നാട്ടില്* ഒരു സൂപ്പര്* മാര്*ക്കറ്റ്* നടത്തുന്നു .സഹദേവന്* -യമുന ദമ്പതികളുടെ ഏകമകന്* എന്ട്രന്*സ് കോചിങ്ങിനു പോകുന്നു ...

----------


## NvN

:Coolthumb:

----------


## Shankarannan

ennalum supreme starine cast cheyyanjathu moshamayippoyi :Shameonu:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

Chee Rising Star Vinuvettanu chance ille ithil??????????

----------


## kiran

:Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

Good Thread chirich chirich ROFL

----------


## JOCHAYAN

:Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## maryland

thanks kandahasan....
_neram kittumbol muzhuvan vaayikkaam...._

----------


## kandahassan

> ennalum supreme starine cast cheyyanjathu moshamayippoyi


supreme starine vachu oru kidilan kadha rachikukayanu njan ippol..ee kadhayil supreme star oru amanushika kadhapathram ayirikkum :Yes:  :Clap: 
stunning star saiju kurup would opposite vinu ettan :Yes:

----------


## Harry

http://www.orkut.com/CommMsgs?na=3&n...=2952336&hl=en  :Thinking:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> http://www.orkut.com/CommMsgs?na=3&n...=2952336&hl=en


*appo moshaNam aarunnalle !!!*  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## ClubAns

> http://www.orkut.com/CommMsgs?na=3&n...=2952336&hl=en


*Harry Search engine pattikkan aarkkum aakilla......
Ningaloru oru sambavam thanne.....
*

----------


## Harry

> *appo moshaNam aarunnalle !!!*


chilappol ayaal thanne ezhuthiyathaayirikkum.  :Flowers: 

aayirikkumo  :Thinking:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> chilappol ayaal thanne ezhuthiyathaayirikkum. 
> 
> aayirikkumo


Case *CID Sameer*-ine elppikkaNam ennapekshikkunnu.  :Helohelo:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

ivideyum copyo????

kandan  :Ennekollu: 

anyways thnks..... unni aayi stunning starne vekkamaayirunnu..!!!!

----------


## reader

:Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu: .........

----------


## Warlord

Kandan ithu adyamayi onnum allallo

'Ente kavithakal' ennum paranju Sreekumaran Thampiyude paattu kaachiya team aanu

----------


## Sameer

"FK Priyadarshan" tag kandanu kodukkan Adminodu afyarthikkunnu....

----------


## Harry

> "FK Priyadarshan" tag kandanu kodukkan Adminodu afyarthikkunnu....


ithu 2um thammil enthenkilum saamyam kandu pidikkaan pattumo? ithu priyadarshanil othungilla. amal neerad ennaakkendi varum  :Flowers: 

http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3971793

Jyothiss

----------


## Harry

http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...-poems-16.html

à´ൂà´്à´ുà´ാà´°à´¨്*: June 2010

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sameer

> ithu 2um thammil enthenkilum saamyam kandu pidikkaan pattumo? ithu priyadarshanil othungilla. amal neerad ennaakkendi varum 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3971793
> 
> Jyothiss


ente kandaaaaa   :Ennekollu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kandan ithu adyamayi onnum allallo
> 
> 'Ente kavithakal' ennum paranju Sreekumaran Thampiyude paattu kaachiya team aanu





> ithu 2um thammil enthenkilum saamyam kandu pidikkaan pattumo? ithu priyadarshanil othungilla. amal neerad ennaakkendi varum 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3971793
> 
> Jyothiss


*If so, why no disciplinary action is taken ???*

----------


## Warlord

Dhim Dhim Mathai ennoruthan MI review vere evidunno eduthu ivide kondittille. Athu kalanja pole ithum kalayunnathanu nallath. Oru manja cardum venamenkil kodukkam. 

Aalum anakkavum kuravanu ivide, ennalum....

----------


## kandahassan

forumkeralayil mathramalla enikku account ullathu..ithupole orupadu forumkalilum social networking siteilum enikku account und.kandahassan enna pole palathilum enikku pala peru anu..njan post cheythathu thanne ithilum jyothisilum ullathokke :Stop:

----------


## kandahassan

kandanu copy adikenda gathikedu vannitilla...divasena 100il param kavithakal vayikunathinal ennil aa kavithakalile taste vannekkam ennu karuthi njan copy adikarilla :Yes:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> forumkeralayil mathramalla enikku account ullathu..ithupole orupadu forumkalilum social networking siteilum enikku account und.kandahassan enna pole palathilum enikku pala peru anu..njan post cheythathu thanne ithilum jyothisilum ullathokke





> kandanu copy adikenda gathikedu vannitilla...divasena 100il param kavithakal vayikunathinal ennil aa kavithakalile taste vannekkam ennu karuthi njan copy adikarilla


 :Victory:   :Ok:

----------


## veecee

> kandanu copy adikenda gathikedu vannitilla...divasena 100il param kavithakal vayikunathinal ennil aa kavithakalile taste vannekkam ennu karuthi njan copy adikarilla


nee thanne ano appo smitha arakkal, aa blog ninte ano, chumma pulu adikalle :Banned1:

----------


## kandahassan

> nee thanne ano appo smitha arakkal, aa blog ninte ano, chumma pulu adikalle


smith chechi ente friend anu..njangal orkut vazhi parichayapettathanu. :Clapping:  :Dirol: 
but aa padyam njan ezhuthiyathanu :Yes:

----------


## veecee

> smith chechi ente friend anu..njangal orkut vazhi parichayapettathanu.
> but aa padyam njan ezhuthiyathanu


appo avar ninte copy adichennano  :Thumb down: 
copy adi items okke nee thanne delete cheyyano atho njangal cheyyano :Shout:

----------


## reader

kandane ingane krushikathe :Thumbup1:  angeru parayunnaathelam satyama :Winkiss:  namuku ake ulla oru kaviyale :Coool:

----------


## shyamavanil

ithinte sathyam entha....?....Kandahasan...sathyam velipeduthu...

----------

